# Needs a caption.



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Is that porridge I smell?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 26, 2017)

I came for my Cheerios.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 26, 2017)

See how cute I am, please don't call the cops, please don't call the cops, please don't call the cops....


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 26, 2017)

"....is this where the party is?"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2017)

Helloooo!  I'm still out here waiting for my blueberry pancakes!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2017)

_I am 16 going on 17 innocent as a rose..._


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2017)

Let me in please, I can't  BEAR it out here.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 27, 2017)

"Pssst... It's me Yogi, let me in I got the stuff."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2017)

Do these ear tags make me look fat ??


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 27, 2017)

"....I can't believe you just threw my stuff out in the yard."


----------



## Ina (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok, ok, enough of the outdoors, can't you tell I'm a city bear.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 27, 2017)

We moved to the country for more privacy {sigh}.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2017)

Bear, Ted Bear!


----------



## wogelsby (Jul 2, 2017)

I love your new counter tops and that's a great color scheme for the Kitchen.


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2017)

Did you say "Soup's on?"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2017)

*New picture*


----------



## Ina (Jul 22, 2017)

Now your just being a smartaleck.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2017)

"Don't you shrug your shoulders at me"!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 22, 2017)

"I told you already, I don't kiss on the first date, Seally"


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 22, 2017)

Good grief!  You really need to see a chiropractor about that, ASAP


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2017)

EEEewwwww!    What on earth have you been eating ??!!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 22, 2017)

"You put roofies in my fishbits and did what to me?"


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 23, 2017)

Where did you get that lipstick on your neck??


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay babe. This "seals" the deal. Sign the darn divorce papers.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 23, 2017)

*you did what with her????!!!!!*


----------

